# Looking at ccw 9mm



## kennedy327

OK. Normally I hate making these posts because the most common answer is " save and get a glock " . Here's my dilemma. With tax money I have a total of $400 to spend on a firearm and want something I can conceal and for cost and availability its gotta be a 9mm. If I spend all $400 on the gun then that's going to put a delay into me getting much range time or my ccw but so be it. Saving much more will take me quite a while. Extra cash comes but once or twice a year. Most tax money is being spent on needed things what I have left to play with is the said $400. What I've found so far in my range are:

Taurus 709 slim for $339 new
Taurus millennium pro 9mm for $359 new
bersa bp9cc for $369 new
kel-tec p11 $259 new
kel-tec pf9 $279 new
ruger lc9 $349 new
ruger p95 $319 new ( looked a little to thick for CC )
S&w sigma 9 $300 new ( looked to thick also )

I can't find squat used at shops in my range. Armslist prices aren't far off what I've found new. I do not want a revolver and if you want to say I should get a glock or a sig then by all means if you find me one I can afford ill take it. I'm just losing my mind reading reviews, I'd like to get some opinions. I'm not worried about name brands just affordable quality. I do understand you get what you pay for, just not worried about spending more for a name.

Also doa is enough safety for me.


----------



## sam kegg

just bought a kahr p45 i love it hard smacking gun sub compact but they run about 700 new i bought my used but Kames has some rugers 380 around $300


----------



## Playbuoy

Look at a used S & W 3913. They're very concealable, stainless steel, shoot very well and are 9 mm. I carried one for years off duty and fired thousands of rounds through it with no malfunctions. You should be able to buy one in good condition for around $300. Good luck.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## viper1

Well I own and enjoy My Bersa 9mm UC and they go for about 360.00. They don't jam their ultra reliable and shoot very well. They are not particular about ammo type. Will handle high pressure CC ammo. Now they don't recommend steel casings but I wont shoot them anyways. Got over 1000 rds thru mine with out a hiccup.


----------



## kennedy327

My Taurus prices were from kames. I was looking at. 380's first because I could conceal one in a g-string if need be but .380 ammo isn't as readily available as 9mm and its way more costly.


----------



## Skunkedagain

I vote for the lc9 with either a crossbreed supertuck or a galco king tuk. You will forget that you are even carrying.


----------



## kennedy327

Skunkedagain said:


> I vote for the lc9 with either a crossbreed supertuck or a galco king tuk. You will forget that you are even carrying.


Issues I have with the lc9 is its a pf9 clone. Is it worth the extra $70? Yea fit and finish are better but after an hour doing a fluff n buff on the kel-tec is it still money well spent? I understand the lc9 has more safety features but for a carry piece dao is good enough in my book.

I'm starting to wonder if the pocket 9mm is a good compromise. If I get a compact 9mm like the Taurus pt111. Is it much harder to conceal? I know it will be much better to shoot with the added size. Also wonder if the slight advantage of the 9mm round is worth a slightly harder to conceal and much harder to shoot gun then a pocket. 380 where you have no reason to ever not have it on your person. Wish I could just buy one of each, lol.

If I were to go. 380 I'd go p3at, tcp or lcp. 
..


----------



## bobk

Have you considered a 38 like a lcr or s/w bodyguard? They are both very easy to conceal. Easy to find in your budget too.


----------



## dinkcatcher

Lc9 is a much better gun than the keltec. Buckeye outdoors has them on sale for 299 right now. And definitely get the croosbreed holster. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## ezbite

Taurus 709 slim


----------



## kennedy327

ezbite said:


> Taurus 709 slim


I heard the trigger is odd and didn't break till the very end of the pull. Does it take much to get used to? My experience with handguns is owning a hipoint c9. Lol. Im not to picky if its something you can get used to.


----------



## ezbite

Taurus 709 slim


----------



## kennedy327

ezbite said:


> Taurus 709 slim


A gun so nice, you recommended it twice!


----------



## kennedy327

bobk said:


> Have you considered a 38 like a lcr or s/w bodyguard? They are both very easy to conceal. Easy to find in your budget too.



I'm not totally against revolvers. Its just not what I'm looking for now. That lcr is kinda nice looking.


----------



## viper1

Well .380 is rather small its a 9 mm short. And just like the 22 a short just cant cut it. Makes a nice light gun for a women but just no real stopping power. The 9mm on the other hand when load with P+ or +P+ ammo that most use for carry is equal to a 40 cal round. Check ballistics. Also if you go any smaller then the Bersa handling becomes a problem for most men's hands. The Bersa and some others have a small extension on clip which makes it feel like a larger handgun thus a better accuracy. Also watch to see the gun you choose will handle the high pressure ammo. A lot will not! For personal protection I wouldn't want any less. Now there is one con I know of with the Bersa to me. But not a deal breaker. The finish on the slide will where some inside. But I keep that oiled anyway so no biggie. Which ever you choose. Do your self a big favor and shoot one first. There not like larger one size fit all like some claim. Compact pistols are in a class of there own. I have been thru 8 till i got this one and I love this one. I had quite a few big brand names and i'm convinced some live off their names. Also the Bersa is a popular military and police for pistol in several country's. This speaks for their accuracy and dependability i think. Visit some forums on pistols and go to a shooting gallery and try some. At the very least go to gun shops and ask to hold and check fits. Also ask around about hic cups. a lot of semi autos stove top and jam and a lot more,andd require certain ammos to be reliable. And some are never reliable.


----------



## fontinalis

I bought a Kahr cw9 last year and i love it. Shoots very well, simple, no frills, and it retails under $400


----------



## kennedy327

I keep hearing about the kahr cw9. Problem is I'm finding it for $399. After tax its over budget. And nobody's letting them go used.

After watching reviews I'm liking the 709. I think ill tinker with the 709, pf9 and lc9. Ill see what feels better.


----------



## Workdog

dinkcatcher said:


> *Lc9 is a much better gun than the keltec*. Buckeye outdoors has them on sale for 299 right now. And definitely get the croosbreed holster.
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


I respectfully disagree. My PF-9 is a great pistol. From what I've seen they each have a similar number of fans. If you're looking at Keltec, I would go with the PF-9 over the P-11. Even though it has less mag capacity, the trigger is better, and you can pocket the PF-9 is some types of pants.

Someone mentioned the Crossbreed Supertuck. Any of these compact pistols will work in a Minituck. I think the Supertuck is overkill.




kennedy327 said:


> Taurus 709 slim for $339 new
> Taurus millennium pro 9mm for $359 new
> bersa bp9cc for $369 new
> kel-tec p11 $259 new
> kel-tec pf9 $279 new
> ruger lc9 $349 new
> ruger p95 $319 new ( looked a little to thick for CC )
> S&w sigma 9 $300 new ( looked to thick also )


Of your list, the P-11 trigger is not near as good as the PF-9's. The Sigma is blocky and on many websites does not have a great reputation for reliability (however, some people do like them...just sayin'). The 709 Slim has a dedicated following, LC9 is like PF-9, but with a thumb safety. I think it's a wash between the two...both are good with me. The others I'm not familiar with.


----------



## kennedy327

Workdog said:


> I respectfully disagree. My PF-9 is a great pistol. From what I've seen they each have a similar number of fans. If you're looking at Keltec, I would go with the PF-9 over the P-11. Even though it has less mag capacity, the trigger is better, and you can pocket the PF-9 is some types of pants.
> 
> Someone mentioned the Crossbreed Supertuck. Any of these compact pistols will work in a Minituck. I think the Supertuck is overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of your list, the P-11 trigger is not near as good as the PF-9's. The Sigma is blocky and on many websites does not have a great reputation for reliability (however, some people do like them...just sayin'). The 709 Slim has a dedicated following, LC9 is like PF-9, but with a thumb safety. I think it's a wash between the two...both are good with me. The others I'm not familiar with.


From what I read comparing the pf9 to the lc9. The extra cost is in the name and some California safety features that seem more like a pita then I'd like.

I think if upon fondling the pf9 and the 709, if the kt seems like its small enough to pocket in a pair of paints or shorts I own ill get that. If I'm gonna have to iwb it ill probably go for the 709.


----------



## Bowhunter57

kennedy327,
Stay away...far away from the Sigma, as I have a caulking gun with a better trigger. 

The LC9 is a good choice, but so is the Slim9 from Taurus. Having said that, I'd take the Ruger over the Taurus, any day, based on reputation.

I've only read 1 reply about the Bersa and I find this a common response, but it shouldn't be, based on their reputation for accuracy, reliability, affordability and customer service (which hardly ever gets used). Bersa has a fixed barrel, which is where it gets its' reliablity (less moving parts) and accuracy (non-floating barrel, like most semi-autos).

If at all possible, shoot all of the handguns that you can, *before* purchasing them. It's money well spent at the range. 

Good luck with your choices! Let us know what you decide.
Bowhunter57


----------



## kennedy327

Bowhunter57 said:


> kennedy327,
> Stay away...far away from the Sigma, as I have a caulking gun with a better trigger.
> 
> The LC9 is a good choice, but so is the Slim9 from Taurus. Having said that, I'd take the Ruger over the Taurus, any day, based on reputation.
> 
> I've only read 1 reply about the Bersa and I find this a common response, but it shouldn't be, based on their reputation for accuracy, reliability, affordability and customer service (which hardly ever gets used). Bersa has a fixed barrel, which is where it gets its' reliablity (less moving parts) and accuracy (non-floating barrel, like most semi-autos).
> 
> If at all possible, shoot all of the handguns that you can, *before* purchasing them. It's money well spent at the range.
> 
> Good luck with your choices! Let us know what you decide.
> Bowhunter57


I haven't found much info on the bersa 9cc just on the .380 which is a ppk clone. Only way I'm buying a gun that size is if its atleast a 9mm. Only way I'd go .380 if in a pocket. Down the road I'd like to have a bersa thunder. 380 as from what I hear they are great. Just doesn't make sense to get one now. Ill have to check into that bersa 9cc more though as its different and not a ppk clone.

As far as trying guns out, only range I knew of that did that around me went out of business and they only rented xd's.


----------



## fontinalis

kennedy327 said:


> I keep hearing about the kahr cw9. Problem is I'm finding it for $399. After tax its over budget. And nobody's letting them go used.
> 
> After watching reviews I'm liking the 709. I think ill tinker with the 709, pf9 and lc9. Ill see what feels better.


Fin feather fur has them for 370


----------



## nick99

I have the Kahr cw 9 they had them at the gun show this weekend for $339 + tax buckeye firearms. I put a crimsion trace on mine. It shoots real nice.


----------



## tm1669

Of the guns you listed I would go with the Ruger LC9. Its rated for +p ammo. The Kel Tec isnt. If that isnt a big deal to you the Kel Tec's a good gun, just dont shoot +p or +p+ out of it. With that short of a barrel I definetly want the option of the hotter ammo. 
Of anything in your price range the Kahr CW9 is the pick of the litter by far in my opinion. Great little guns and the most shootable mini pistol Ive ever shot.


----------



## tm1669

Fin has them for 379.00


----------



## Workdog

tm1669 said:


> Of the guns you listed I would go with the Ruger LC9. Its rated for +p ammo. The Kel Tec isnt. If that isnt a big deal to you the Kel Tec's a good gun, just dont shoot +p or +p+ out of it. With that short of a barrel I definetly want the option of the hotter ammo.
> Of anything in your price range the Kahr CW9 is the pick of the litter by far in my opinion. Great little guns and the most shootable mini pistol Ive ever shot.


Todd, the PF-9 is rated for +P, just not recommended for a steady diet of such.


----------



## kennedy327

Well I went to a local gunshop and got to handle the kahr cw9, ruger lc9, and the Taurus 709. Prices there were waaaay to high but they we awesome helping me. Here's what I thought about all them.

Kahr cw9: 
The good: grip was long enough for my three fingers, sites were awesome, weight felt good, thickness was good, trigger thickness and pull was good, dao was the only real safety feature.

The bad: 1 mag

Ruger lc9
The good: size was good, grip with pinky extension felt good for all fingers weight felt good

The bad: loaded chamber indicator is to big, one mag

Taurus 709
The good: I loved the trigger, two mags decent sights

The bad: grips to small without a pinky extension which wasn't stock, heavy-ish feeling, trigger safety felt goofy

Taurus 709 is off the list. I still want to handle a pf9 and the bersa bp9cc but as of now if I can find a good deal on the cw9 I'd get that, ruger would be an adequate substitute if if I can't find the right price on the cw.


----------



## triton175

Kahr CW9 or CW40 for $369 at Sportsmanship Den in Shelby. Www.sportsmansden.com.
I have the CW9 and really like it, never shot the 40 though.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite

kennedy327 said:


> A gun so nice, you recommended it twice!


LOL, no i double posted somehow. ive shot the slim several times, almost bought it from the guy, but he sold it to a relative i like the trigger. it did have a long pull, but i like that in a carry gun that has one in the chamber.


----------



## ezbite

triton175 said:


> Kahr CW9 or CW40 for $369 at Sportsmanship Den in Shelby. Www.sportsmansden.com.
> I have the CW9 and really like it, never shot the 40 though.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


i had the .40 and couldnt hit a paper plate at 10 yards with it. sold it less than a month after i got it. i couldnt believe after paying all that money for one, how bad it shot. i even tried to shoot from sand bags and there was zero grouping with all loads i shot. i might just of had a bad gun, but it was enought to turn me off to Kahr arms.


----------



## tm1669

Workdog said:


> Todd, the PF-9 is rated for +P, just not recommended for a steady diet of such.


They must have updated that and I hope they did. I had a Kel Tec rep advise to not shoot +P through them when they first came out. At the time we were looking to approve them for off duty use for officers but couldnt because our duty ammo at the time was +P+ but recently changed to +P. 
Great little guns. Kel Tec is one of the most under rated companies in the US market I think. Pretty innovative stuff.


----------



## dock dabber

The secrete to ccw is in the Draw, aim and rapid fire. Once you perfect this the gun don't really make any difference. I carry a 380 and trust me with the element of suprise and 2 well placed shots they are going down. Practice practice practice. I know my gun, I dont practice shooting very often. Just Draw and Aim. And thats everytime I put it on.


----------



## Nikster

dock dabber said:


> The secrete to ccw is in the Draw, aim and rapid fire. Once you perfect this the gun don't really make any difference. I carry a 380 and trust me with the element of suprise and 2 well placed shots they are going down. Practice practice practice. I know my gun, I dont practice shooting very often. Just Draw and Aim. And thats everytime I put it on.



That about sums it up?Why shoot'em twice?

Use a 45 & only shoot ONCE!

Nik,


----------



## viper1

Nikster said:


> That about sums it up?Why shoot'em twice?
> 
> Use a 45 & only shoot ONCE!
> 
> Nik,


Pros are all ways taught to double tap with any caliper. Just remember you can be innocent of the shooting and still sued for damages. Dead men tell no tales.
But i disagree with the no practice. I practice quite often. It's the only way to make sure it's a habit and accurate. if your responsible enough to carry you should be good at it.


----------



## lotaluck

I just recently went through the same process. I looked at most of the guns you mentioned many times before finially settling on the LC9. Was a close call between that and the PF9. I did figure out it's just like trucks and boats where alot of people are brand sensitive. I really liked the Keltec but the deciding factor was the safety on the LC9 for me. Some don't want a safety on a ccw but I just felt more comfortable with it.


----------



## javacoder

Springfield XD sub compact 9mm or 40 S&W


----------



## leupy

I will add my vote for the kahr, while I carry the PM9 the price is over what you want to spend. The CW9 is a good 2nd although you can't front pocket carry easily. Without mashing other brands the only ohter I would even consider is the ruger.


----------



## triton175

ezbite said:


> i had the .40 and couldnt hit a paper plate at 10 yards with it. sold it less than a month after i got it. i couldnt believe after paying all that money for one, how bad it shot. i even tried to shoot from sand bags and there was zero grouping with all loads i shot. i might just of had a bad gun, but it was enought to turn me off to Kahr arms.


I'm just the opposite. I've never been a very good shot with a handgun, but with the CW9 I'm actually pretty good. It's either the gun, or the ccw class where I learned to shoot properly. I also like that it's double action only, no safety to worry about, no hammer to get stuck in clothing, just pull and shoot.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fireline

Medina gun show is this weekend 2 11/12 go up and look around you may find just what you are looking for at a good deal.


----------



## viper1

+P or +P+ isn't meant for any pistol a steady diet! It stresses because of extra power. Used enough it will hurt any of them. The Bersa also can handle it. I have shot many a handgun and most of these listed. The 9mm Bersa is up there with any of them in quality and shot placement. All tested before leaving the company with targets included. Any one that says you can switch from one hand gun to the other with out some practice is wrong. I found a little learning curve with the Bersa as much as any other. But the gun was accurate as most are. I was surprised by the distance it was accurate as some of these others are really short range. In my opinion a person should be able to place two shots in a two inch circle at least a car length away, Some smaller hand guns need a long time in between two shots to realign. Mostly from they are so light they blow up in the air and you need to bring them back down for second shot placement. The Bersa is small but big enough and designed for easy second or third shots. Just a few more things to consider.


----------



## kennedy327

Just got home with a brand new lc9. Old timer at work owns a gunshop. Gave me a good deal. $335 before tax. Can't wait to shoot it Saturday. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mushijobah

kennedy327 said:


> Just got home with a brand new lc9. Old timer at work owns a gunshop. Gave me a good deal. $335 before tax. Can't wait to shoot it Saturday. Thanks for the help.


Likewise...299 at vances. Cant wait to shoot!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tm1669

viper1 said:


> +P or +P+ isn't meant for any pistol a steady diet! It stresses because of extra power. Used enough it will hurt any of them. The Bersa also can handle it. I have shot many a handgun and most of these listed. The 9mm Bersa is up there with any of them in quality and shot placement. All tested before leaving the company with targets included. Any one that says you can switch from one hand gun to the other with out some practice is wrong. I found a little learning curve with the Bersa as much as any other. But the gun was accurate as most are. I was surprised by the distance it was accurate as some of these others are really short range. In my opinion a person should be able to place two shots in a two inch circle at least a car length away, Some smaller hand guns need a long time in between two shots to realign. Mostly from they are so light they blow up in the air and you need to bring them back down for second shot placement. The Bersa is small but big enough and designed for easy second or third shots. Just a few more things to consider.


Not to start an arguement but several pistols and revolvers are designed specifically for +P/+P+ use. They can take a lifetime of a steady diet of them.


----------



## viper1

tm1669 said:


> Not to start an arguement but several pistols and revolvers are designed specifically for +P/+P+ use. They can take a lifetime of a steady diet of them.


I whole heartily disagree! But don't want to argue either. Try typing in goggle something like using +P+ ammo in hand guns. You will get lots of warning on not to use as a steady diet. Go to your favorite forum and you will also see it. They recommend To practice mostly with a regular ammo then a clip to make sure the +P+ is responding the same. High pressure ammo will cause deterioration in any gun because of the extremely pressures. A lot of pistols take them these days but never seen one that recommends shooting a lot of them.


----------



## sharpshooter

dock dabber said:


> The secrete to ccw is in the Draw, aim and rapid fire. Once you perfect this the gun don't really make any difference. I carry a 380 and trust me with the element of suprise and 2 well placed shots they are going down. Practice practice practice. I know my gun, I dont practice shooting very often. Just Draw and Aim. And thats everytime I put it on.


I would agree. Target shooting is different than tactical. Most of the time with tactical it is hand/eye coordination...


----------



## viper1

Its hand eye no matter what type shooting with a hanging you do. Practice I s what create it. And quick sucks if not accurate.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tm1669

SAAMI pressure ceiling for 9mm are up to 35,000 psi for standard load
The +P ceiling is at 38,500 psi. 
Anything over 38,000 psi is considered +P+ but SAAMI doesnt recognize it and manufactured can and do label pressures in the upper +P range as +P+. Its all about the marketing. 
9mm NATO has a pressure ceiling at something like 42,000 PSI. It varies alot form type to type and country to country but its hot stuff..So all that bargain 9mm NATO stuff that people shoot CAN and sometimes is a higher pressure that whats unrecognized by SAAMI as +P+ (in access of 38,500 psi). The unofficial rule is you can expect NATO stuff to be a minimum 10% hotter than standard. 
The thing of it is that pistols that are submitted or used for military use are subjected to tens of thousands of NATO pressure rounds during trials and all are built to handle it. A average shooter thats shooting +P stuff is never going to shoot enough to notice accelerated wear on a gun thats built to handle it. Most are built around 9mm NATO pressures. 
I posted before but I didnt see it here. Sorry if this is a repost.
I just want to carify that higher pressures dont automatically translate into increased velocities nor are you undergunned if you stay at standard pressures. Its all about shot placement with quality bullets. Whatever you shoot them out of matters not as long as you shoot it well.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Springfield Armory XD9 you can get one new for a hair more than what you want to spend out the door at Vances. I have a 4" 9MM and like it alot, comes with a case, extra mag, bore brush.


----------



## GOLDFISH

lotaluck said:


> I just recently went through the same process. I looked at most of the guns you mentioned many times before finially settling on the LC9. Was a close call between that and the PF9. I did figure out it's just like trucks and boats where alot of people are brand sensitive. I really liked the Keltec but the deciding factor was the safety on the LC9 for me. Some don't want a safety on a ccw but I just felt more comfortable with it.


Lotaluck I agree with you I have the LC9 and two things about the safety 
I practice drawing everyday the safety comes down as the gun goes up with the right hand thumb the location is great for that.

2nd you can use the safety like the U.S using it's terror alert if you know your going to area thats not the best just click it off then it's just like the LCP


----------



## Ted Dressel

Smith & Wessen just came out with the M&P Sheild.Comes in 9m or .40 I'm going to check one out today.


----------



## viper1

My opinion but 40 is way to heavy. I prefer the 9mm. Carry my 9 more then ever did my 40. And a nine with +P+ ammo in in the same ballistics as a 40.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan

Ted Dressel said:


> Smith & Wessen just came out with the M&P Sheild.Comes in 9m or .40 I'm going to check one out today.



im a big M&P fan. Ill dont really want to go to a gun store and check out the shield because i know ill leave with it.


----------



## Sharp Charge

I've got a PT-111, had it for about 10 years now and have never had a problem. I can hide it just fine. The only issue is when you break it down, it can be a little tricky getting the barrel back in alignment. Once you do it once or twice you'll see the trick and it becomes a moot point. 

My wife now is starting to take a liking to the Taurus for IDPA, we'll see how that goes on the 28th. Reminds me, I need to get another magazine for it.


----------



## HCF

I just happen to be at Vances friday when shield came in, only 5 came in 3 pre sale an 2 for sale, 1 sold when I was there they had demo in case, It fit me better then the m&pc and it's very nice for a CCW, nice an light small, narrow an good feel to it, made my list. Ammo has come along way plenty of ammo videos an reviews out there I myself do like the +p stuff. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ted Dressel

I bought the M&P Sheild love it.


----------



## angler69

S&W M&P Shield, just got one and love it. Easy to ccw nice and thin but shoots like a bigger gun


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OHIOHUNTER4life

I was on a budget and went with the Ruger LC9 .. available at Vance's in Columbus for $299. I paired that with a custom Tommy Theis IWB holster and i love it and carry it everyday .. i have over 800 rounds through the Ruger LC9 without a single issue and there is no doubt if a person told me they only had $350 to spend i would recommend this gun. 
I'm not going to say it even compares to a S&W Shield cause thats comparing apples to oranges but for $300 it's a great little 9mm 
http://theisholsters.com/products.php


----------



## Misdirection

I wouldn't limit yourself to just a 9mm...I've also gone thru various guns finding the right one for me. I eventually went down to a .380 because its more conceal-able and I'm more likely to carry it...My choice ended up being the S&W Bodyguard...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Plavo

I just bought a Smith Body guard 380 at the gun show new for 330 bucks.very easy to carry shots well and has a laser built in.


----------



## viper1

Ive carried quite a few. Of coarse every one starts out with the Clint Eastwood symptoms. Bigger the better. "Stopping power you know! LOL! Then the next is light but still large where you drop to a 4-5 lb 40-357-38-45 area. Still maybe a pound or two lighter. Ive also carried a 22 which is the bullet police are most afraid of. If a shot hits the lungs its more liable to scrambled every thing in your body bouncing around. Bigger guns make thru holes and unless hitting and organ or vital area less likely to kill. But will drop you all the same.So a 9mm or .380 is usually what every one ends up setting on. Now I chose the 9 mm compact thunder for obvious reasons and some not so. Its a plain black gun made to serve a purpose It's light weight for sure and fits my pocket pretty nice. But on the other side it still has the feel of a heavier hand gun. So repeat shots are really a lot faster then a real light compact. Haven't had or even heard of a miss fire with one. Least not shooting good ammo any how. They don't advertise much if any so some don't even know of them. They are half the price of a equal gun. Life time warranty to original owner. Used by the professionals there as choice. Her is a small clip from the encyclopedia about the Bersa. So read and goggle for more. But in my mind you will never own a finer gun. 
Bersa is currently one of the largest privately owned corporations in Argentina. It produces, among many handguns, the very popular Bersa Thunder 380 and the Bersa Thunder 9 pistols and the Utra Compact series of the Thunder chambered in 9mm, .40 S&W, and .45 ACP.
The company is well known among firearm enthusiasts for producing high quality guns at very reasonable prices and it spends very little money on advertisement. Lifetime warranty coverage is provided to the original owners. While strong and well built, nicely engineered, accurate, visually appealing and very reliable, Bersa handguns are not on par with the most prestigious brands (such as SIG or Beretta for example) when it comes to finishing. However, firearms made by such companies can cost as much as twice or more compared to a Bersa pistol in the same caliber and with similar features. The Argentine company is often influenced by the German firearms manufacturer Walther in the design of its handguns; the Thunder 22, 32 and 380 are basically clones of the famous Walther PP and PPK while the Thunder 9 and 40 are somewhat similar in appearance and some mechanical aspects to the Walther P88. For many products in the past, a similar source of technical "inspiration" was Beretta. The full size Thunder combat pistol is the standard sidearm of the Argentina Armed Forces (Thunder 9), Argentina Federal Police (Thunder 9), Buenos Aires Provincial Police (Thunder 9) and several other Law Enforcement agencies (Thunder 9 & 40).


The Thunder 22 pistol chambered for the 22 Long Rifle cartridge is widely used among recreational shooters in Latin America and the Thunder 22-6, a longer and thicker barrel version of this handgun, is used in more serious competitions. Team Bersa, equipped with Thunder 9 and Thunder 40 pistols, has won several IPSC matches. The Thunder 32 and 380 handguns sell very well in countries that ban the use of more powerful cartridges for civilian personal defense purposes. The Thunder 380 is immensely popular in the US market as a small and light, easy concealable, high quality and competitively priced personal defense handgun.


----------

